# [SOLVED] Hang during init

## hypermyth

For the last couple of days my laptop has been hanging during the boot process after starting udev. Yesterday the system eventually booted after a 5 min delay, but today nothing. A message about configuring the events for udev is displayed and then the screen goes blank and nothing else happens. The system still responds to ctrl-alt-del. 

I have also tried a single user boot (by putting " 1" on the end of the grub kernel line) but it still didnt work. I tried pressing "I" to get an interactive boot: but still no dice.

I can boot successfully from a Fedora live CD so it does not seem to be hardware related. 

Trying to get more information, I have added <code>RC_BOOTLOG="yes"</code> to /etc/conf.d/rc - but nothing else is displayed.

Can you suggest any way in which I can get more information to debug this?

<code>

# emerge --info

Portage 2.1.7.16 (default/linux/x86/10.0, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.10.1-r1, 2.6.27.5-117.fc10.x86_64 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.27.5-117.fc10.x86_64-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Duo_CPU_T8100_@_2.10GHz-with-gentoo-1.12.13

Timestamp of tree: Tue, 02 Feb 2010 00:15:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p35

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7-r1, 2.1.10

dev-lang/python:     2.5.4-r3, 2.6.4

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.1.0_beta1

dev-util/cmake:      2.6.4-r3

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.13

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.6-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.63-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc:       4.1.2, 4.3.4

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6b

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.27-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/X11/xkb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/eselect/postgresql /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/home/portage_distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests collision-protect distlocks fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

LANG="en_US.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/home/portage_tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.au.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X acl acpi alsa apache2 apm berkdb bzip2 cdr cli cracklib crypt cups cxx dri dvd fortran gdbm gnome gpm gtk iconv ipv6 jpeg modules mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nvidia openmp pam pcre perl pppd python readline reflection session spl ssl sysfs tcpd tetex tiff unicode x86 xorg xulrunner xvmc zlib" ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="i810 vesa fbdev nvidia intel" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

</code>

<code>

# rc-update show

           alsasound | boot                          

              autofs |      default                  

            bootmisc | boot                          

             checkfs | boot                          

           checkroot | boot                          

               clock | boot                          

         consolefont | boot                          

                dbus |      default                  

                hald |      default                  

            hostname | boot                          

             hotplug | boot                          

            iptables |      default                  

             keymaps | boot                          

               local |      default nonetwork        

          localmount | boot                          

             modules | boot                          

            net.eth0 |      default                  

              net.lo | boot                          

            netmount |      default                  

           rmnologin | boot                          

           syslog-ng |      default                  

             urandom | boot                          

          vixie-cron |      default    

</code>Last edited by hypermyth on Wed Feb 03, 2010 11:30 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## DONAHUE

Were I you I would try:

```
rc-update del alsasound boot

rc-update add alsasound default

rc-update del autofs default

rc-update del hotplug boot

rc-update del modules boot
```

on the theory that dbus/hal/udev should be enough automounter capability and having others active may cause conflict; and alsasound at boot may be too early.

----------

## hypermyth

Actually I started down the brute force path of dropping in a stage3 tarball and re-compiling everything. Along the way I discovered that reverting to kernel 2.6.27-r10 fixed the problem. I had previously tried reverting back from 2.6.31-r6 to 2.6.30-r<something> & 2.6.29-r5. Its still a mystery to me why all of these kernels used to work, even  2.6.31-r6.  I note that the latest stable linux-headers is froma 2.6.27 kernel.

Thanks for the suggestion, I will keep it in mind the next time that I do a kernel upgrade.

----------

## afp

Sorry, not to wake a dead thread, though mayhap I should have started a new one:

I had an issue where a system went down hard (ups batteries ran out) and wouldn't restart, kept hanging on udev events.  Didn't update anything since the last restart. Long game of trial and error, but to make a long story short: after removing one of the two tuner cards, everything started fine.  Changed the log level of udev, put the card back in and it started fine.  Changed the log level back, rebooted, no issues.  Anyone have any clue on white might have happened?  Would simply clearing the DMI info have fixed this?

Trying to narrow down what happened as this computer normally runs as a dedicated, unattended server.

----------

